
Gmail Adds User-Defined Custom Colors to Themes - tortilla
http://lifehacker.com/5156512/gmail-adds-user+defined-custom-colors-to-themes
======
pasbesoin
Still waiting for the ability to select my own font for plaintext editing and
viewing (I'm aware of the Labs fixed-width viewing feature).

